# lima peru bottle???



## jammur9 (Feb 22, 2011)

any one know how much this is worth and little about it. its says licores ranuzzi around the shoulders and lima peru around the feet. on the bottom it sayspat. hrabl. n.2..


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 22, 2011)

heres the bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey jam,

 These have been produced for some time, in a variety of styles and "faces" or huacos. There are several variants on ebay now. 

 I believe it to have contained Pisco, a Peruvian brandy. You can see several more contemporary models @ this place.


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 23, 2011)

really cool. thank you for helping me find out about this. i have a 3in solid black on too


----------

